# Pugs at play



## GregR (Dec 11, 2009)

So I was just kind of playing around and caught this.  The dogs were bouncing off the walls and basically tearing around playing at about 40MPH LOL.







They almost look a bit terrified :mrgreen: this shot just made me laugh...

C & C always welcome.


----------



## Pugs (Dec 11, 2009)

From the thread title, I thought I had my own paparazzi!


----------



## GregR (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL, love the name!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 11, 2009)

What did I miss? 


Other than a cool shot of some cute pups!


----------



## wescobts (Dec 12, 2009)

Pugs are cool :thumbup:


----------



## cancun123 (Dec 12, 2009)

haha, very funny. They are very lovely. I can not stop watching them.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 12, 2009)

Hysterical. The bulging eyes on the one on the left make me giggle. A fun shot indeed


----------

